# Buzz Picture



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

Come to think of it - those other boats are WAAAAY up the beach as well. Kind of an odd picture unless there's something I don't know about this specific site/river.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe the grand with the tides...


----------



## MikeSLC (Mar 28, 2008)

"Tides" of the Grand Canyon


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

same thing with hells canyon, at night you push it out as far as you can in the eddy and the next morning it still isn't even close to the water... makes you pay attention to what is under your boat at night.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Yep. We had a 22' snout rig 100% beached one morning. Rookies. Thing was, the snout driver was a long time GC guide. He got a lot of shit for that. You gotta park in deep water.

The better question is, how did that make the cut for a banner pic.


----------



## OCFry (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep Grand Canyon tides... Gotta park yer boat in deep water.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

I've seen lots of boats beached - but much fewer wind up getting lodged on top of rock like that. I'm guessing that boat (the yellow one) was tied up and was above the rock. When the water dropped and the raft couldn't float out (tied up), it just wound up on the rock.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

People on ludes should not drive!


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Who knows what Rapid/River this is?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup. low tide....
kinda hard to see what's below in murky water.


----------

